# Belize - where do I start?



## gwenco (Jan 12, 2011)

My husband and I are contemplating a trip to Belize.  We could really use some help with planning for the trip and have flexibility to travel any time of year.  What is the best time of year to go and if possible, provide travel search engines for research from Denver.

TIA!!


----------



## siesta (Jan 12, 2011)

Weather and When to Go

Belize: recommended reading


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 12, 2011)

I joined 5 other friends for a bare boat catamaran charter of the Belize cays in January 2009.  The water was beautiful, snorkeling was fantastic, and we had a fabulous time!  We anchored off Caye Caulker and Placencia for a few nights. 
10 days on the water and 3 on land in San Ignacio at the Cahal Pech to do the caves and ruins.  

One of my favorite vacations.  I can say from experience that January was an excellent time to go and if you like sailing and snorkeling, Belize is a very desirable destination.  Sorry, I don't have useful information about resorts there.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 12, 2011)

*Me, too!*

gwenco,

We've already reserved a week April '12, and we are seriously considering tagging a second week onto it (which is on hold tonight).  So much to do that we'd be interested in:  Diving, snorkeling, Mayan ruins, bird sanctuary, bone fishing, just relaxing.  Too much for just one week, and it is such a long trip for us from ID, plus the expense, might as well make it a 2-weeker and take it a bit easier.

We are really excited and talking to friends who've been there before.  I am somewhat concerned about the cost: The ridiculous 'utility fee' at the Villas at Banyon Bay, the cost to get to the mainland for tours, and of course we'd want to rent a golf cart.
We've invited friends to come along who would be great fun (and would help defray the costs of the fishing somewhat), so we shall see.

Keep me posted on your decision and considerations.


----------



## Judy (Jan 14, 2011)

gwenco said:


> My husband and I are contemplating a trip to Belize.  We could really use some help with planning for the trip and have flexibility to travel any time of year.  What is the best time of year to go


I like to go in late spring/early summer when the water is warm enough for comfortable diving/snorkeling.  But I'd suggest staying away from late summer/fall because that's when the greatest chance of hurricanes is.  Although Belize doesn't get a hurricane every year, when they do, it can be very bad.  Actually hurricane season starts in June, so if warm water isn't important to you, it's safer to avoid the entire summer and fall.


----------

